# Sunroof air deflector/18" Maxima wheels



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

Been thinking about getting a sunroof air deflector. Does anyone have one besides the Nissan one? How much can I expect to spend?

BTW, found some '04 18" Maxima wheels with 245-45-18 tires. I'll try to post photos when they get here and I put them on.

Peace. :givebeer:


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Skip the air deflector, it rattles, scratches the paint and looks cheap.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^ Agreed. I had a deflector on another car of mine...I ended up taking it off.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

bolzak37 said:


> Been thinking about getting a sunroof air deflector. Does anyone have one besides the Nissan one? How much can I expect to spend?
> 
> BTW, found some '04 18" Maxima wheels with 245-45-18 tires. I'll try to post photos when they get here and I put them on.
> 
> Peace. :givebeer:


hey well actually i took mine off but i would be happy to sell it to u just tell me how much urs is an 04 alty right? mine is in perfect condition i had the car like 2 months then i took it off so let me know and ill see what i can do!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Booooooooooo, air deflector.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm on my second factory air deflector.
First one cracked at around 23,000 miles.
Replaced under warranty. I hear this is a common
problem with 3rd gen deflectors.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> I'm on my second factory air deflector.
> First one cracked at around 23,000 miles.
> Replaced under warranty. I hear this is a common
> problem with 3rd gen deflectors.


well i dont know i took mine off cuz i wanted my car to be nice and flat and smooth i aint like it so i took it off!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

If those sunroof air-deflector things are anything like the hood deflectors, they can surely scratch the paint. I gave my mom a hood deflector for her honda civic (sedan, of course) a few years back. Later that year she hit a deer while driving at night and made a real mess of the front-end. 

The boobs in the body shop did a decent job of fixing the car, I guess, and even replaced the deflector with the same as I gave her... EXCEPT THEY PUT THOSE LITTLE RUBBER SEMI-SPHERE BUMPERS ON THE DEFLECTOR INSTEAD OF THE HOOD!!! 

Last week I was washing her car (I don't live there, was just visiting for the day) and I took the deflector off to wash underneath it... only to find the rubber bumpers had totally rubbed the paint off where they touch.. no primer, no nothing, just bare metal! Nice eh?

So let this be a lesson, always put the rubber bumpers on the CAR, not the deflector itself....


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks for the comments, people. I think I'll skip the deflector. I bought the maxima wheels off of ebay, and I'm still waiting for them...the slacking seller just shipped them yesterday. Only took him 3 weeks!!! I guess you need to be careful and expect this sort of thing on ebay.


----------

